# How do I know when to start tapering off PPIs, etc?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been on Prilosec once a day for about 10 weeks. (My endoscopy showed some irritation in the lower esophagus, just above the stomach sphincter.) Most of my reflux symptoms are gone, but I still get an acidy phlegm in my throat some days. Because of IBS-constipation side effects from Prilosec, I'd like to get off the Prilosec sometime soon and onto ranitidine (150 mg twice daily) instead for awhile, then taper off to using ranitidine 75 mg twice a day, then to just taking the ranitidine as needed. But since I still have the acidy phlegm some days, does that mean I'm not healed yet and need to stay on the Prilosec longer? My doctor just shrugs his shoulders and says to "experiment." I asked him when to start experimenting and he just shrugged his shoulders. He's not much help, probably because he doesn't have this himself. It's no picnic, as we know here.Also, I don't know how to taper off the ranitidine later on. I could use some advice from some of you who have done it.Cvoor, are you still around? Are you doing better?


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, Hi Madge,I feel for you. Doctors are little help at times. But I have problems as well with the IBS and Prilosec. I would like to try the Zantac, almost out of Prilosec, and hesitant to re purchase. I hope someone can answer this question for both of us.


----------

